# Spring Ring air prune pots 500 test run



## derwoodii (Feb 24, 2010)

Seen these before? I never had the chance to really put the claims to test. This season growing 500 using Rocket Potts or Spring Ring air prune containers.
I maybe a convert, will see after planting and say 2 years establishment. 
Apart from the claims below.

_In a conventional nursery container, roots reach the edge of the pot, are deflected, and continually spiral the outer edge of the pot. This necessitates trimming and pruning of the roots when transplanted into the landscape, leading to root disturbance and transplant shock, and potentially tree failure.
In a SpringRing® container however, roots are directed into outwardly pointed open ended cusps, preventing spiraling and air pruning the tip of the root. The response of the plant to the air pruning is to send out more roots to compensate for the loss, leading to the build up of a dense, fiberous, outwardly pointing root system.
This increase in fiberous root benefits an advanced tree in a number of ways.
- Water and nutrient uptake is enhanced due to the increased root volume. 
- The tree is better able to establish once transplanted as it has a larger root mass. 
- No teasing or cutting of root material is required when transplanting, reducing shock and enabling year round planting. 
- The continual root growth and branching leads to stimulated and strengthened top growth in the areas of caliper development and branching 
Trees also respond better to being grown in this way as SpringRing® containers have excellent drainage promoting aerobic activity and eliminating root rot._

I see less pot soil needed & surprisingly same or less water over time.
I hope to see pre water stressed roots that may handle the 1st tough dry week shock that kills many soft plant.

Normal pot vs Spring Air pot


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 30, 2010)

Well it the trial didn't go all as hoped. They grew well and had benefits in water and pot mix use savings. But at transport and planting they suffered moisture loss fast and holding stock in the nursery was a PITA as needed twice daily water.
Planting was tricky too, some held together at pot off Ok but many the soil just fell apart in your hands. I can see improvements possible and not to give up yet but will say 5 out of 10 so far.
I was using the smaller square sided pots. I reckon the circle larger will work better but you need to double pot on the small tree to get to medium tree, so a loss in time here.


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for your information on these pots. What species of tree did you plant to run the test on these containers?

Now you also said that " there was moisture loss during transport". Could you be a bit more specific please, like seedlings were packed on a pickup or lorry without a top cover and driven on the road unprotected?

Thanks


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 1, 2011)

derwoodi,

All is not lost. You may have helped out myself and a number of folks here, as that sort of gizmo might be perfect for us.

How much do they run by the Thousand, and do ya know if they are available in the states?

Are they re-usable and durable enough for more than one use?

I'm pruning and taking cuttings right now, and will be potting 10,000 or so next spring if everything goes right. Those would be the ticket to avoid having to slice roots before planting when running a modified Tomato planter and I could get a premium.

Thanks!!!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 1, 2011)

Spring ring or Rocket pot ideas been around for awhile not taken by the trade as well as it should but I tried testing this ah now last year.
I like how young tree roots are enhanced and pot girdling is stopped by the design. 
The water loss was issue in the nursery holding pending plant out as the square small ones dry out fast I'll drop these next time go to the round larger. 
Heres some info. 
www.trentcom.com.au

This bloke Peter a wise old nursery man. I been buying trees off him since 85. He is well ahead of the game in ideas which often means hes not gonna make money just pioneer new concepts for others to profit from. I like how the whole tray is sprigged soaked drained watered and grown to ready then lift all in one to truck to planting. 

Permaculture Research Institute of Australia » Peters Lawton

I grew gums and banksia all went well but I failed in timing the growth so it was not the pots or plants.
Not sure if US available you'll have to ask. 
Yes can be recycled just a bit more work than standard pots.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 1, 2011)

I did some digging and they are available here.

I did notice they are open bottomed though, and that's gonna be the deal breaker.

We raise the cuttings in beds, then transfer to beds of pots on a Geotextile to save space. Lots of shuffling and handling of the pots for weeding, and open bottoms would be a disaster. CRAP!

I like the idea, as rootbound bushes take an extra season to wake up if they survive planting, which means re-potting is needed after one year and two years, if you wish to take advantage of the more lucrative 3yr old market, and the square pots would save LOTS of space in the beds.

LOL!!!
No free lunch eh..

Thanks!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

